# NCAA Tournament TV coverage



## hcreese3 (Mar 18, 2009)

Question: Does anyone know of a site that lists which NCAA Tournament 1st Round games will be carried in which TV markets?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't know of any off hand.

For those in Atlanta, here is the multi-cast schedule for Round 1 on WGCL (46)

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/download/2009/0317/18948499.pdf


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Schedule for WCBS-2 New York


THURSDAY, MARCH 19
Noon: Butler vs. LSU, followed by Chattanooga vs. UCONN
7pm: American vs. Villanova, followed by Binghamton vs. Duke


FRIDAY, MARCH 20
Noon: Stephen Austin vs. Syracuse, followed by Eastern Tennessee State vs. Pittsburgh
7pm: Moorehead State vs. Louisville, followed by Siena vs. Ohio State


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Schedule for KCBS-2 (Los Angeles) as of March 18, 12:15 EDT

THURSDAY
9:25 AM CAL STATE NORTHRIDGE VS MEMPHIS
11:45 AM MARYLAND VS CALIFORNIA
4:20 PM AKRON VS GONZAGA
6:40 PM UCLA VS VIRGINIA COMMONWEALTH

FRIDAY-TBD
4:20 SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA VS BOSTON COLLEGE


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Yeah I know what the Original Poster is talking about. There is usually a site that someone posts up a map with all the games shaded in which games will be broadcast where with "Constant Feeds" of the NCAA Tournament and Regional Feeds. But I don't know where to look for that. Anyone else on here know?


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

I've done searching online and can't find ANYTHING to what you are looking for. I found last year's though! Doesn't help, does it?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/ will probably have them today or tomorrow morning, like last year.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I found last years as well with a quick search on yahoo. Last years map is well, Last years and does us no good this year.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I went ahead to tomorrow on my on screen guide and looked up the Information for my local CBS Station's games. If you live in the WREG Channel 3 Memphis viewing market here is the list of games scheduled to air on Channel 3. WREG will carry 5 games the first day of the Tournament.

11:25 A.M. Cal State Northridge vs Memphis

1:30 P.M. Maryland vs California

3:55 P.M. Mississippi State vs Washington

6:00 P.M. Minnesota vs Texas

8:30 P.M. VCU vs UCLA


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Those coverage maps ROCK! Unfortunately, it looks like no one is releasing them this year. In the past, hdsportsguide did, but visiting there it looks like the site is on autopilot (no news in months). Before that, bigeast.org used to post the maps for the timeslots involving Big East teams (this year that would cover almost all 8!) but unfortunately they are only posting a link to the MMOD site... because we'd all rather sit in front of a computer than watch games on our big screen TV.

In most cases, you get what you get, but seeing the maps is interesting b/c it gives you an idea of how CBS divides the country, AND whether coverage is continuous or subject to "bouncing". Bouncing to other games is good unless it's your team that is the scheduled game.


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

The CBS guide for Dallas Ft. Worth KTVT Channel 11 has the following games on the 1st Thursday and Friday:

3/19 11:10a - 1:30p Texas A&M vs. BYU

3/19 1:30p - 4:00p Radford vs. North Carolina

3/19 6:00p - 8:30p Minnesota vs. Texas

3/19 8:30p - 11:00p Morgan State vs. Oklahoma

3/20 11:10a - 1:30p Tennessee vs. Oklahoma State

3/20 1:30p - 4:30p Cornell vs. Missouri

3/20 6:00p - 8:30p Arizona vs. Utah

3/20 8:30p - 11:00p Wisconsin vs. Florida State


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you guys know anything about local CBS affiliates showing different games on their multicast HD channels?

Here's a link to what they are doing on the CBS affiliate for Milwaukee.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/41591902.html

This would be sweet.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

WGCL Atlanta's Multi-Cast Schedule for the Sweet 16:

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/download/2009/0323/18993616.pdf


----------

